# FREE Lacy Zigzag Scarf Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a FREE Lacy Zigzag Scarf pattern that would be a yummy gift for someone special on your Christmas list!

http://www.thecraftfloozy.com/2010/11/project-11-lacy-zigzag-scarf/

The neck scarf is made from "Naturally Caron Spa" yarn. And, it just so happens that JoAnn's is having a sale right now on all Caron yarns.

http://www.thecraftfloozy.com/2010/11/project-11-lacy-zigzag-scarf/


----------



## Abuela Oreo (Apr 1, 2011)

Mrs B, thank you for posting this pattern, it is just what I have been looking for. I have spent the last week looking at scarf Patterns trying to find the perfect fit for an xmas gift for daughter thank you again......Irene


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great scarf and I happen to have some leftover Spa from Chemo hats... Off to check.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The yarn I picked for this project is from Red Heart. It's a soft yarn with metallic flecks throughout, in red. The yarn is called, "Shimmer". The scarf is slated for my sister, who walks every morning in the country with her husband. The color is a true Christmas red that should brighten up a gray and gloomy morning walk.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love that Shimmer. Bought one of each color and used some on the fish hats. Can't wait to some more things. I love that it has the glimmer and is not at all scratchy. It will be so pretty.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for this lovely pattern.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Thank you for posting, Mrs.B. My sister will love this scarf!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, so pretty!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

After purchasing yarn, I was gung ho to start making this beautiful neck scarf. I was glad to see that after my long-tail cast-on method and knitting 3 rows, I was actually on the RS row, ready to start patterning. Unfortunately, row 1 is throwing me and I dk what to make of it. The instruction is: k4*sl,k1,psso,k2, yo, yf,k2. Rep from * to last 5 sts,k5. Where I'm stuck is the yo,yf part. My YO are from the knit side, throw the yarn over the needle to the left side and then how do I yf to line up correctly for the k2. Am I suppose to throw the yarn over the right needle as if to purl? Or am I to YO in a yarn under fashion? I'm so confused. I need help!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

MrsB said:


> After purchasing yarn, I was gung ho to start making this beautiful neck scarf. I was glad to see that after my long-tail cast-on method and knitting 3 rows, I was actually on the RS row, ready to start patterning. Unfortunately, row 1 is throwing me and I dk what to make of it. The instruction is: k4*sl,k1,psso,k2, yo, yf,k2. Rep from * to last 5 sts,k5. Where I'm stuck is the yo,yf part. My YO are from the knit side, throw the yarn over the needle to the left side and then how do I yf to line up correctly for the k2. Am I suppose to throw the yarn over the right needle as if to purl? Or am I to YO in a yarn under fashion? I'm so confused. I need help!


Hi MrsB,

I noticed there is a link on the pattern site to Jennifer's facebook page. You may want to get on there and ask her directly.....


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > After purchasing yarn, I was gung ho to start making this beautiful neck scarf. I was glad to see that after my long-tail cast-on method and knitting 3 rows, I was actually on the RS row, ready to start patterning. Unfortunately, row 1 is throwing me and I dk what to make of it. The instruction is: k4*sl,k1,psso,k2, yo, yf,k2. Rep from * to last 5 sts,k5. Where I'm stuck is the yo,yf part. My YO are from the knit side, throw the yarn over the needle to the left side and then how do I yf to line up correctly for the k2. Am I suppose to throw the yarn over the right needle as if to purl? Or am I to YO in a yarn under fashion? I'm so confused. I need help!
> ...


I found this on Knitting Help

Does it say yf, k2 or yf, k2tog.

When you put the yarn to the front for a yarn-forward increase, you put it to the front as if to purl. Then, when you knit the next stitch as normal, you create an extra stitch (a yarn over increase) that leaves a small decorative hole.

However, if you only do the increase without a decrease to match, then you'll end up with the piece getting wider and wider. That may be what you want, but double check.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

MrsB said:


> After purchasing yarn, I was gung ho to start making this beautiful neck scarf. I was glad to see that after my long-tail cast-on method and knitting 3 rows, I was actually on the RS row, ready to start patterning. Unfortunately, row 1 is throwing me and I dk what to make of it. The instruction is: k4*sl,k1,psso,k2, yo, yf,k2. Rep from * to last 5 sts,k5. Where I'm stuck is the yo,yf part. My YO are from the knit side, throw the yarn over the needle to the left side and then how do I yf to line up correctly for the k2. Am I suppose to throw the yarn over the right needle as if to purl? Or am I to YO in a yarn under fashion? I'm so confused. I need help!


Please note that there is no YO - just a YF which serves as the YO. Row 1: (right side): k4, *s1, k1, psso, k2, yf, k2, repeat from * to last 5 sts, k5.

I think that is where you are having your challenge?

Best of luck with your scarf - I will be starting one as soon as I finish my shawl and a scarf, both currently on needles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm thinking of making this as well, and will be interested in what you decide. Another possibility is to do yf by taking working yarn *under* needle and coming up and all the way over needle and back into position to knit. I'm not sure what this will do vs a regular YO but I am going to try it. No matter *how* you do the instructions, it creates another stitch to balance the psso and your stitch count remains constant. If you do it the samse way throughout - it will just be your "design decision".


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The err was mine, I wrote the instructions down incorrectly but have since rectified the err. Pictures somewhere on this section of what I've completed so far.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

This looks like such an elegant scarf. I hope to try this soon, hope i can manage, thank you all for all the helpful info.And Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful scarf pattern. I will definitely have to make this one.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh thanks for posting this!!!! It will match the hat I'm making my daughter for Christmas perfectly!!!!!


----------

